
Amazon earnings more than double – stock at near record highs - fish_man
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-earnings-more-than-double-sending-stock-toward-record-highs-2018-04-26
======
WheelsAtLarge
Bezos is finally taking off the breaks. Amazon is finally becoming the profit
machine that people where hoping it would become.

